# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  نقض جنائي الطعن رقم ١٧٦ لسنة ٢٦ قضائية - جلسة ١٩٥٦/٠٥/٢١تهديد

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١٧٦ لسنة ٢٦ قضائية
الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ١٩٥٦/٠٥/٢١
مكتب فنى ( سنة ٧ - قاعدة ٢١٣ - صفحة ٧٥٨ )
العنوان : تهديد .
الموجز : تهديد . المقصود بافشاء أمور أو نسبة أمور مخدشة بالشرف . م ٣٢٧ عقوبات .
القاعدة : المقصود بالتهديد بإفشاء أمور أو نسبة أمور مخدشة بالشرف و المنصوص عليها بالفقرة الأولى من المادة ٣٢٧ من قانون العقوبات ، هو إفشاء أمور أو نسبة أمور لو كانت صادقة لأوجبت عقاب من أسندت إليه أو أوجبت إحتقاره عند أهل وطنه ، و هى الأمور التى أشير إليها في جريمة القذف المنصوص عليها في المادة ٣٠٢ من قانون العقوبات ، و التهديد في هذا المعنى يشمل التبليغ عن جريمة سواء أكانت صحيحة وقعت بالفعل أو كانت مختلفة .
الحكم
جلسة ٢١ من مايو سنة ١٩٥٦
برياسة السيد وكيل المحكمة مصطفى فاضل وبحضور السادة: حسن داود، ومصطفى كامل، ومحمد محمد حسنين، والسيد أحمد عفيفي - المستشارين.

(٢١٣)
القضية رقم ١٧٦ سنة ٢٦ قضائية
( أ ) تهديد. المقصود بإفشاء أمور أو نسبة أمور مخدشة بالشرف. م ٣٢٧ عقوبات.
(ب) وصف التهمة. عدم تقيد المحكمة بالوصف الذي تسبغه النيابة على العامة على الفعل المسند إلى المتهم. واجبها في ذلك.
١ - المقصود بالتهديد بإفشاء أمور أو نسبة أمور مخدشة بالشرف والمنصوص عليها بالفقرة الأولى من المادة ٣٢٧ من قانون العقوبات، هو إفشاء أمور أو نسبة أمور لو كانت صادقة لأوجبت عقاب من أسندت إليه أو أوجبت احتقاره عند أهل وطنه، وهي الأمور التي أشير إليها في جريمة القذف المنصوص عليها في المادة ٣٠٢ من قانون العقوبات، والتهديد في هذا المعنى يشمل التبليغ عن جريمة سواء أكانت صحيحة وقعت بالفعل أو كانت مختلقة.
٢ - لا تتقيد المحكمة بالوصف القانوني الذي تسبغه النيابة العامة على الفعل المسند إلى المتهم بل هي مكلفة بتمحيص الواقعة المطروحة أمامها بجميع كيوفها وأوصافها وأن تطبق عليها نصوص القانون تطبيقاً صحيحاً.

الوقائع
اتهمت النيابة العامة المطعون ضده في قضية الجنحة رقم ٥٤٨٩ سنة ١٩٥٤ كرموس بأنه في يوم ٣١ من أغسطس سنة ١٩٥٣ بدائرة قسم كرموس: هدد عبد المحسن علي محمد كتابة بارتكاب جريمة ضد النفس والمال وكان التهديد ومصحوباً بطلب بأن أرسل إليه خطاباً يهدده فيه بالإتلاف والإيذاء إذا لم يرسل إليه مبلغاً معيناً من النقود. وطلبت عقابه بالمادة ٣٢٧/ ٤ من قانون العقوبات.
نظرت محكمة جنح كرموس الجزئية هذه الدعوى وقضت غيابياً بتاريخ ٢١ من ديسمبر سنة ١٩٥٤ عملاً بالمادة ٣٠٤/ ١ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ببراءة المتهم بلا مصاريف. فاستأنفت النيابة الحكم في أول يناير سنة ١٩٥٥ وقيد استئنافها برقم ٣٣٥ سنة ١٩٥٥. سمعت محكمة إسكندرية الابتدائية بهيئة استئنافية هذه الدعوى وقضت غيابياً بتاريخ ١٤ من مايو سنة ١٩٥٥ بقبول الاستئناف شكلاً وفي الموضوع برفضه وتأييد الحكم المستأنف. فقدمت النيابة العامة شهادة بعدم ختم الحكم المطعون فيه في الميعاد القانوني مؤرخه في ٢٦ من مايو سنة ١٩٥٥ وقد أخطرت بإيداع الحكم مختوماً قلم الكتاب في ٢٩ من مايو سنة ١٩٥٥ فطعنت النيابة العامة في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض في ٢ من يونيه سنة ١٩٥٥ وقدمت تقريراً بالأسباب في ذات التاريخ. وبجلسة يوم الاثنين ١٦ من أبريل سنة ١٩٥٦ سمعت المرافعة على ما هو مبين بمحضر الجلسة - ثم أجل النطق بالحكم أخيراً لجلسة اليوم.

المحكمة

... وحيث إن النيابة تبني طعنها على أن الحكم المطعون فيه استند في قضائه ببراءة المتهم إلى أن عبارات الخطاب لا تتضمن تهديداً بارتكاب جريمة ضد النفس كما ورد بوصف التهمة، ولكنها عبارات عادية - مقصورة معناها على المطالبة بمبلغ من المال، وهو استناد خاطئ ومخالف للقانون لأن المحكمة لا تتقيد بوصف النيابة العامة للفعل المسند للمتهم، بل من واجبها أن تكيف الواقعة بالوصف القانوني الصحيح، فمتى كان الثابت من الأوراق أن الواقعة هي تهديد كتابي بإفشاء ونسبة أمور مخدشة للشرف وهو التبليغ في حق المجني عليه عن تستره على شخص من أقاربه فار من الخدمة العسكرية وكان هذا التهديد مصحوباً بطلب مبلغ من المال فإن هذه الواقعة تعد جناية معاقباً عليها بالفقرة الأولى من المادة ٣٢٧ من قانون العقوبات سواء أكان الأمر المهدد بإفشائه صحيحاً أم غير صحيح ويدخل في معنى التهديد بإفشاء أمور شائنة التبليغ عن جريمة صحيحة أو مزعومة، فكان يتعين على محكمة الجنح إذن أن تقضي بعدم اختصاصها بنظر الدعوى لأن الواقعة جناية.

وحيث إن الحكم الابتدائي المؤيد بالحكم المطعون فيه لأسبابه بين واقعة الدعوى بما مؤداه أن المجني عليه عبد المحسن علي محمد تلقى خطاباً أرسله إليه أخوه المتهم حسن علي محمد يطالبه فيه بأن يبعث له مبلغاً من المال - وإلا فإنه سيبلغ البوليس بأنه - أي المجني عليه - يخفي ابن أخيه من القرعة العسكرية، وبعد أن أشار الحكم إلى اعتراف المتهم بإرسال هذا الخطاب عقب على ذلك قوله "إنه يبين من الاطلاع على عبارات الخطابات بأنها لا تحتوي على أي تهديد بارتكاب جريمة ضد النفس والمال كما جاء بوصف النيابة وأنها عبارات عادية عبارة عن المطالبة بمبلغ من المال، وحيث إنه لما تقدم فتكون الواقعة لا عقاب عليها ولا جريمة في الأمر ويتعين براءة المتهم".

وحيث إنه يبين من الاطلاع على مفردات القضية التي أمرت المحكمة بضمها تحقيقاً لوجه الطعن أن نص الخطاب موضوع الدعوى ما يلي "رجائي إرسال المبلغ الذي سبق أن بعثت لكم بطلبه وإلا سنضطر مع الأسف أن نبلغ القسم بأنكم مخبيين ابن أختك من الأرعة رجائي أن يتم هذا المبلغ وإلا لم يتم هذا الزفاف ورجائي الاهتمام فإذا لم يصل المبلغ قبل الساعة السادسة من يوم ١/ ٩/ ١٩٥٣ - ملحوظة - أذكر لك أنني أرجوك أن تتصل بالبوليس وتبلغهم أنني أهددك ليعرفوا أني على حق في هذا التهديد والسلام". ولما كان التهديد الذي تضمنه الخطاب المذكور تتحقق به في صحيح القانون الجناية المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة ٣٢٧ من قانون العقوبات، ذلك بأن المقصود بالتهديد بإفشاء أمور أو نسبة أمور مخدشة بالشرف هو إفشاء أمور أو نسبة أمور لو كانت صادقة لأوجبت عقاب من أسندت إليه أو أوجبت احتقاره عند أهل وطنه، وهي الأمور التي أشير إليها في جريمة القذف المنصوص عليها في المادة ٣٠٢ من قانون العقوبات، والتهديد في هذا المعنى يشمل التبليغ عن جريمة سواء أكانت صحيحة وقعت بالفعل أو كانت مختلقة، ولما كان الأمر المهدد بإفشائه في الخطاب السالف الذكر يعد جريمة معاقباً عليها بمقتضى المادة ٤٦ والفقرة الثالثة من المادة ٤٧ من قانون الخدمة العسكرية رقم ١٤٠ لسنة ١٩٤٧، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى ببراءة المتهم تأسيساً على أن الواقعة غير معاقب عليها يكون مخطئاً في القانون.

وحيث إنه وإن كانت النيابة العامة رفعت الدعوى الجنائية على المتهم بجريمة الجنحة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الرابعة من المادة ٣٢٧ من قانون العقوبات بوصف أنه هدد المجني عليه كتابة بارتكاب جريمة ضد النفس والمال وكان التهديد مصحوباً بطلب بأن أرسل إليه خطاباً يهدده فيه بالإتلاف والإيذاء إذا لم يرسل إليه مبلغاً معيناً من النقود، إلا أنه من المقرر أن المحكمة لا تتقيد بالوصف القانوني الذي تسبغه النيابة العامة على الفعل المسند إلى المتهم بل هي مكلفة بتمحيص الواقعة المطروحة أمامها بجميع كيوفها وأوصافها وأن تطبق عليها نصوص القانون تطبيقاً صحيحاً، ومتى كان الأمر كذلك فإنه يتعين على المحكمة الاستئنافية المطعون في حكمها أن تقضي في الدعوى على مقتضى ما تقدم.
وحيث إنه لذلك يتعين قبول الطعن ونقض الحكم المطعون فيه وإلغاء الحكم الابتدائي المستأنف وعدم اختصاص محكمة الجنح بنظر الدعوى.

المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...6418&&ja=32897

----------

